# General > Technical Support >  Problem viewing a website.

## Tiger Jones

I visit a 3D graphics website regularly but the pages won't render properly. It used to work just fine but, since I reformatted my hard drive a few months ago, it hasn't.

It's the only site I have problems with (that I've noticed!).

The text comes up and some of the graphics but not others.
The links come up but not in the proper format. The links also disappear when I roll the mouse over them. The only way I can get them to remain (hence clickable) is to switch off page style.

There are many java errors but I don't know how to fix them. As I say, I have no problems elsewhere.
I've tried Firefox, Internet Explorer and Opera - all with the same result.

Not sure how to procede - any help would be appreciated.

Can supply the website URL and screenshots of before (saved pages when it was working) and after (now).

Thanks.

----------


## Bobinovich

Have you updated to the latest Java, Flash, etc. or any other necessary technology to view the site?  Does the site FAQ recommend any versions which you might have had on your pre-wiped PC, but may not have since updated to?

The URL of the site would be handy - the relevant technologies could then be determined before making a more accurate diagnosis.

----------


## blueivy

> I visit a 3D graphics website regularly but the pages won't render properly. It used to work just fine but, since I reformatted my hard drive a few months ago, it hasn't.
> 
> It's the only site I have problems with (that I've noticed!).
> 
> The text comes up and some of the graphics but not others.
> The links come up but not in the proper format. The links also disappear when I roll the mouse over them. The only way I can get them to remain (hence clickable) is to switch off page style.
> 
> There are many java errors but I don't know how to fix them. As I say, I have no problems elsewhere.
> I've tried Firefox, Internet Explorer and Opera - all with the same result.
> ...


Hi TigerJones,

I agree with Bobinovich that the URL would be handy.

If it's Java based it could simply be the Java version you're using. I know they are all meant to be backwards compatible, yada yada yada, but my experience has taught me that they're not. It could also be that the site may require MS Java and not Sun's (sounds a little unlikely but I have had this happen before believe it or not! MS Java is no longer supported or developed but the last time I checked it was still available for download!)

Does the site mention a particular version of Java?

As the Java app is separate from the browser the problem will occur in every browser you use.

----------


## Tiger Jones

Hi guys, thanks for the response.

I'm using J2SE Version 5 Update 6. Also tried update 2. It definitely worked when I had update 2 installed before the reformat.

The website is:

http://www.daz3d.com

Couldn't find anywhere that indicates which version of Java to use etc.
I've tried asking in the forums to little avail.

----------


## blueivy

> Hi guys, thanks for the response.
> 
> I'm using J2SE Version 5 Update 6. Also tried update 2. It definitely worked when I had update 2 installed before the reformat.
> 
> The website is:
> 
> http://www.daz3d.com
> 
> Couldn't find anywhere that indicates which version of Java to use etc.
> I've tried asking in the forums to little avail.


Hi TigerJones,

Is there a particular page where the Java is used?

All of the pages I went through used nothing but Flash. The links at the left only use CSS hich is probably why turning off the page style fixes that problem. I would suggest that you check that you don't have a user defined CSS style applied to the pages, however if it's causing the problem in multiple browsers that can't be the solution.

Are you using a proxy or firewall that monitors/filters HTTP traffic?

----------


## Tiger Jones

> Hi TigerJones,
> 
> Is there a particular page where the Java is used?
> 
> All of the pages I went through used nothing but Flash. The links at the left only use CSS hich is probably why turning off the page style fixes that problem. I would suggest that you check that you don't have a user defined CSS style applied to the pages, however if it's causing the problem in multiple browsers that can't be the solution.
> 
> Are you using a proxy or firewall that monitors/filters HTTP traffic?


Hi Paul.

Here's the error report that IE generates...

That window pops up each time I roll over the links.

As far as I'm aware, I don't have user defined CSS on any pages.
I don't use a proxy and disabled firewall.

----------


## blueivy

> Hi Paul.
> 
> Here's the error report that IE generates...
> 
> Attachment 523
> 
> That window pops up each time I roll over the links.
> 
> As far as I'm aware, I don't have user defined CSS on any pages.
> I don't use a proxy and disabled firewall.


Hi TigerJones,

I'll need to wait until the error.jpg attachment is approved before I can look at it. Will get back to you then.

----------


## Tiger Jones

Same grab uploaded to a hosting site...

----------


## blueivy

> Same grab uploaded to a hosting site...


Hi,

What error does Firefox give you?

This is a weird one and I suspect it's some corruption somewhere that's causing it. However the problem occurring in more than one browser is complicating the issue!

----------


## Tiger Jones

> Hi,
> 
> What error does Firefox give you?


I knew I forgot something  :: 

Firefox error:

Warning: Unknown property '-adbe-g'.  Declaration dropped.
Source File: http://www.daz3d.com/
Line: 0

It comes up with several of those, the only thing that changes is the *'-adbe-g'* part - it is also *'-adbe-c'*

----------


## blueivy

> I knew I forgot something 
> 
> Firefox error:
> 
> Warning: Unknown property '-adbe-g'.  Declaration dropped.
> Source File: http://www.daz3d.com/
> Line: 0
> 
> It comes up with several of those, the only thing that changes is the *'-adbe-g'* part - it is also *'-adbe-c'*


Got to say this is a toughy.

As the site uses Flash (I can't see Java anywhere) I'm guessing this may be a Flash related issue. That shouldn't explain the problem with the CSS however.

It's going to be a case of trial and error to find out what's causing it.

Can you visit my site and see if you can hover over the links on the left. Before anybody starts jumping up and down about me pimping my website again, the reason I'm asking you to do that is because my site is pure CSS (as is Daz3d) and therefore you should get the same effect. If you know of another pure CSS site, then you can also visit that for the same effect. The purpose is to find out if it's that site or any CSS site that causes the problem.

If my site works okay, then can you uninstall Flash and reboot (just to make sure it's gone) and then try and go back into the Daz3d site and see if it's working for you. It's a shot in the dark to be honest, but it will cut down on the unknowns (as Flash is no longer there). The propblem is also browser independent and the site uses Flash (which is also browser independent).

If you have any evidence that the site uses Java, please let me know. I've been over it a few times and can't see Java anywhere but it's sod's law that I'm either missing it or missing the page that has it.

Also can you show me a screenshot of how the site looks in your browser (ie. when it has problems - you mentioned the text was all over the place for example).

Finally the galleries on that site are *fantastic!* I'd recommend everybody visit the site to see the effort that's put into it the artwork. Truly amazing.

Anyway, back to the IT ...  :Smile:

----------


## Bobinovich

I agree BlueIvy some stunning images on that site - the attention to detail is incredible.  Thanks to Tiger Jones for revealing this site - I know another fellow designer who's well into his 3D work so will pass it on to him as I'm sure he'll enjoy it.

----------


## Tiger Jones

Paul, your site works perfectly for me.

Here's a screenshot of how the Daz3D front page looks to me.



I'll go uninstall Flash now and let you know what happens.

----------


## Tiger Jones

Errrr how does one go about uninstalling Flash? lol

----------


## Bobinovich

http://www.adobe.com/cfusion/knowled...fm?id=tn_14157

----------


## Tiger Jones

> http://www.adobe.com/cfusion/knowled...fm?id=tn_14157


Thank you.

----------


## Tiger Jones

> If my site works okay, then can you uninstall Flash and reboot (just to make sure it's gone) and then try and go back into the Daz3d site and see if it's working for you. It's a shot in the dark to be honest, but it will cut down on the unknowns (as Flash is no longer there). The propblem is also browser independent and the site uses Flash (which is also browser independent).


OK, uninstalled Flash and the only difference on the Daz site is, I get (unsurprisingly) "Click here to download plugin."

----------


## Colin Manson

It's not a Java issue, the Menu is CSS and HTML based.

Looks like you aren't getting the style sheet to load for some reason.

----------


## blueivy

> It's not a Java issue, the Menu is CSS and HTML based.
> 
> Looks like you aren't getting the style sheet to load for some reason.


Hi Colin,

You're right the menu is CSS and HTML, however the problem is occuring across all browsers. If it was a CSS or HTML rendering problem as you say then you would tend to see it in one browser only. The browsers render the CSS and HTML independently of one another.

If the style sheet isn't loading then it may be a browser problem, but then again you'd expect all other browsers to work okay. If it's a PC or internet connection problem then we'd expect to see that problem on other sites. If it's a problem with that particular site then I, you and others would expect to see it too. It's very possible it could be an intenet connection problem just for this one site restricted to TigerJones which is why I asked if he had a firewall (which would filter/monitor/modify the traffic for all of the browsers) or if he was using a proxy (which could do the same thing). He's using neither of these so it's onto plan B!

What we *appear* to be looking at is a problem that is occurring across all browsers so we need to look at the common elements across them that could be coming into play.

TigerJones mentioned Java at the start of the thread and even though I can't see any Java on the site, that doesn't mean there isn't any. If there is Java then that is a common element across all of the browsers so it could come into play. Similarly Flash is also common across all of the browsers and the site definitely uses Flash so that also comes into play which is why I asked if he could uninstall it. That would take it out of the picture.

As I suggested above it could well be a site/CSS problem restricted to TigerJones's internet connection or PC. Unlikely but very possible.

It's a weird problem!

----------


## Colin Manson

There are certain aspects of the operating system which cross (browsers) platform, since it is a weird problem I'd go looking for those issues first.

Not that it aways works.  :Grin:  

Java can often cause problems so I can see why you are looking at that but the screen shot just looks familiar (as Niall will tell you I often lose the CSS link when doing forum upgrades  :Smile: )

I think something is stopping the CSS from being loaded on that particular site, possibly a system issue or a software blocking type of action.

Tiger can you try and access the site from this link.

If that gives the same result then try and clear your cache and reload the page.

----------


## Tiger Jones

> Tiger can you try and access the site from this link.
> 
> If that gives the same result then try and clear your cache and reload the page.


Same result and same result. Thanks anyway.

----------


## Tiger Jones

Additional.

When viewing the following page:

http://www.daz3d.com/shop.php?op=itemdetails&item=4050

No main graphics load. When I right-click the main picture I get the following URL

http://www-cache.daz3d.com/store/ite...age_medium.jpg

Naturally, when I paste that into the browser address window, I get a 403 forbidden message.
When I remove *-cache.* I'm able to view the graphic.

Any ideas?

----------


## blueivy

> Additional.
> 
> When viewing the following page:
> 
> http://www.daz3d.com/shop.php?op=itemdetails&item=4050
> 
> No main graphics load. When I right-click the main picture I get the following URL
> 
> http://www-cache.daz3d.com/store/ite...age_medium.jpg
> ...


Hi,

Something somewhere is blocking your access to the site. Just to make sure can you see the CSS page 1, 2 or 3. They are also from the -cache part of the site. This is obviously what the problem is ... now why? 

Are you being blocked from the -cache site by the webmaster by any chance? Maybe excessive downloads? Just a thought.

You've already answered this but the only other thing I can think of is something mangling the URL for anything with *cache* in it on it's way out.

----------


## Tiger Jones

> Hi,
> 
> Something somewhere is blocking your access to the site. Just to make sure can you see the CSS page 1, 2 or 3. They are also from the -cache part of the site. This is obviously what the problem is ... now why? 
> 
> Are you being blocked from the -cache site by the webmaster by any chance? Maybe excessive downloads? Just a thought.
> 
> You've already answered this but the only other thing I can think of is something mangling the URL for anything with *cache* in it on it's way out.


Hi Paul. I really appreciate your efforts, as well as the others.

I can't view 1, 2 or 3 - forbidden.

I don't download a lot from there. Hardly anything, in fact. I've behaved well so I don't see why the webmaster would block me lol. Certainly haven't been informed of any blocking from their end.

Do you think a virus or worm could be blocking me? I regularly scan with AVG Free which is kept up to date.

----------


## Tiger Jones

Just had a (rare) thought and connected via a different ISP - the Daz3D site worked perfectly!

My regular provider is Wanadoo so something is happening there. I'd imagine it would be at Wanadoo's end, rather then Daz blocking Wanadoo connections but that's just a guess.

I'll try e-mailing Wanadoo/Orange and see what they say.


By the way, the alternate ISP is pay as you go so it's too expensive.

----------


## Colin Manson

It might be an ISP thing, which one do you use?

If we can find someone that uses the same ISP then we can rule that out.

EDIT - Guess we were thinking along the same lines  :Smile:

----------


## Colin Manson

Some ISPs used locally cached versions of Internet page ( they did a long time ago not so sure now) 

We used to have problems when we updated the website because the ISP wouldn't show us the latest copy of the pages, it's probably the ISP thinking that it's better to use it's own cached pages, which of course don't have the files that you need.

----------


## Tiger Jones

> Some ISPs used locally cached versions of Internet page ( they did a long time ago not so sure now) 
> 
> We used to have problems when we updated the website because the ISP wouldn't show us the latest copy of the pages, it's probably the ISP thinking that it's better to use it's own cached pages, which of course don't have the files that you need.


Cheers Colin.

Is there a way to bypass this?

----------


## Tiger Jones

I've found a workaround for this problem. I'm using a 'cloaking' site which, among other functions, allows for anonymous browsing. The Daz URL worked straight away and the only drawback I've found so far is that it won't allow me to log in to Daz or search their site (for security reasons) but that's only of minor nuisance value - I can do those things on the 'broken' pages and paste found links into the cloaking site.

I'd just like to thank everyone for their help, suggestions and comments and, of course, their time.
I've had this annoyance for many weeks and, with your help, have found a solution in just over a day!

Thank you.

----------


## Niall Fernie

Do you have any security suites installed such as Norton Security (spit).

I have seen settings in some of those that do not allow items to be loaded unless they are resident on the same domain as the page you are viewing.

So if the page you are looking at requests an image or css file from another domain then the security software blocks it.

----------


## blueivy

> I've found a workaround for this problem. I'm using a 'cloaking' site which, among other functions, allows for anonymous browsing. The Daz URL worked straight away and the only drawback I've found so far is that it won't allow me to log in to Daz or search their site (for security reasons) but that's only of minor nuisance value - I can do those things on the 'broken' pages and paste found links into the cloaking site.
> 
> I'd just like to thank everyone for their help, suggestions and comments and, of course, their time.
> I've had this annoyance for many weeks and, with your help, have found a solution in just over a day!
> 
> Thank you.


Hi TigerJones,

Try going through a public proxy (which is similar to what you're actually doing but should allow you to log in etc.) as this should bypass Wanadoo's I would hope.

Wanadoo are probably caching the page as Colin said, using a transparent proxy which will cache the pages whether you want it to or not. However the browser should force the proxy to refresh it's pages if they are out of date. 

What you would expect to see if the proxy doesn't have the page/image or what have you is not a 403 error however. Maybe a 404 or in the case if images an 'image/file not found' error. Of course Daz3D may be blocking Wanadoo's proxy for refreshing it's cache (maybe due to abuse - who knows).

Finally it could also be that Wanadoo is not correctly handling a cache site - caching a cache (using their transparent proxy) doesn't make sense.

----------


## Colin Manson

> Cheers Colin.
> 
> Is there a way to bypass this?


We spent a long time trying every workaround that we could think of, both server and client side and none of them worked.

I guess this is just another reason to avoid Wanadoo  :: 

I guess you'll just have to use the proxy option until you can change ISP, can you get Broadband where you are?

----------


## Tiger Jones

> Do you have any security suites installed such as Norton Security (spit)


I haven't gone near Norton for a few years  :Wink: 
I'm not using anything that I didn't before, when all went correctly.




> Hi TigerJones,
> 
> Try going through a public proxy (which is similar to what you're actually doing but should allow you to log in etc.) as this should bypass Wanadoo's I would hope.
> 
> Finally it could also be that Wanadoo is not correctly handling a cache site - caching a cache (using their transparent proxy) doesn't make sense.


Thanks, Paul - will try the public proxy in a bit.
Caching the cache is just what it looks and feels like.




> I guess this is just another reason to avoid Wanadoo 
> 
> I guess you'll just have to use the proxy option until you can change ISP, can you get Broadband where you are?


Personal circumstances dictate that I can't install broadband at the moment - more's the pity.
For the time being, Wanadoo is the devil I know  ::

----------

